# What's your go to plant fertlizer?



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

What's your go to plant fertlizer?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

First off, I recommend a soil test before applying any fertilizers.

I use a fairly balanced organic fertilizer - Espoma Plant Tone. It is 3-4-4 with a little more calcium than sulfur, so it may raise your pH very slightly, but not significantly:

https://www.espoma.com/product/garden-tone/#tab2

For acid loving plants, I use Espoma Holly Tone:

https://www.espoma.com/product/holly-tone/#tab2


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Not sure what plants you mean. But I second @Deadlawn on the espoma "tone" line. Great stuff. Some people hate on the smell, but it doesn't bother me one bit. I use it on most of my shrubs and perennials.

Osmocote is good stuff too if you want a little more set it and forget it.

For annuals I like a water soluble 20-20-20 during the growing season.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

gm560 said:


> Not sure what plants you mean. But I second @Deadlawn on the espoma "tone" line. Great stuff. Some people hate on the smell, but it doesn't bother me one bit. I use it on most of my shrubs and perennials.


Some of the Esooma organics have poultry manure which can be a bit funky until it rains, then the smell goes away.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I use each of these only one time a year in the spring. Not every plant gets it's app on the same day though.

holly tone
plant tone
rose tone
lesco 14-14-14 ornamental fertilizer


----------

